# A Paean



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi all!

Here's a piece I wrote some years ago. Love to hear what you all think about it. It is for woodwinds, solo singer and mixed choir. The text is written by Edgar Allen Poe, my favorite poet!

You can see the music here:
A Paean

and listen to it here:
http://www.sibeliusmusic.com/mp3/4/2/8/42814.mp3
this is a recording of a live performance.

greetings from Sweden!
André


----------



## Frasier

André, this is an extremely beautiful piece. I can't think why no one else has commented. It is so well composed that no comment is possible. In particular the scoring is superb, especially the occasional unison of solo T and instrument, the octave doubling Tenor and clarinet close to the end. The harmony and voicing are beyond comment. 
I liked the sudden change of tempo at bar 53. 

I know of E A Poe from the stories so presumably the text is among them somewhere. Your setting fits perfectly.

Altogether the work of a professional.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Frasier!
Thanks for looking at my music, and thanks for your nice words. My biggest dream is to get a real professional performance and of course, to get it published. But till now, no publisher accepted it. I will keep trying though!

André


----------



## Eric

i would definitely check these pieces out, but the link does not load on my computer!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Eric,
I checked the links and they work normally, maybe you could try it from out another computer or browser?

André


----------



## World Violist

Dark, haunting, beautiful; everything one would look for in a composition based on E.A. Poe. A most interesting change at about the middle, as commented earlier, but it detracts nothing from the piece. I love the transition back to the original tempo using the solo voice. The ending is absolutely haunting. Excellent!


----------

